# The Bare Bones of Working Dog Nutrition



## Keagen Grace (Jun 5, 2010)

This is the first post of a series about the absolute bare bones of working dog nutrition. 

http://workingdogswin.com/2010/feeding-working-dogs/working-dog-nutrition-protein-and-fat/


----------

